# New pics of Piper



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's the before (couple weeks ago) and today of Piper. She's slowly putting on weight with the Puploaf. (Yes, that's hair in her ears!)
Before: As bad as it looks, she's very playful, energetic and loves life.

Today:

Only problem, she wants ONLY Puploaf now. Even turns up her nose at S&C and Merrick canned. Even though my family has a beef farm, we aren't due for another side of beef for a month.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

She looks amazing! You've done such a great job with her.

Hopefully she will get over the pickiness. Can you mash or mix the loaf in with her other food?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh she's looking great! I looked up the pup loaf recipe when you mentioned it but we don't have honest kitchen here. Glad that she is finally putting on some weight. Good luck in getting her to eat other stuff.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I didn't use the Honest Kitchen, either. I used the cup of veggies and 1/2 eggshell instead. Since she picks out all carrots and peas I pureed them with the eggs and shell in the food processor first, but that wouldn't be necessary for dogs that aren't anit-veggie..


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She looks great! I'm glad she liking her new food too.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks like her new food and her loving home are just the ticket for Piper!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

She looks great! That toy she has there is a favorite with my two as well. I had to buy them each on because they always wanted the same one.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

HaHa! That's the toy they fight over, too. I couldn't find any for a long time, but finally found them, so I bought 3! I don't thinks she'd ever seen a toy her size before.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, she looks gorgeous! I'm so glad she is looking so much healthier, now, and that she likes the Puploaf.

What toy is that? It looks like something my little girl would love.


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

Grats, poor thing I don't understand why people can be so cruel I have tried to understand the reasons; poverty, broken homes, isolation from society etc. but I was always taught by my grandfather you feed your dog before yourself. I love her collar  she is a pretty looking chi. Hope she fattens up quickly for you


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I agree. I was watching a show the other day about a man who got stranded in the Amazon and resorted to eating his poor dog. It was awful. I told my husband I would sooner feed Beverly one of my toes to keep her alive than eat her! I don't see how anyone could treat a dog this way.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I am so glad to see her looking better. Dorothy also came to us very underweight so I understand your plight and how sad you feel for the poor little souls. I mean, really, is there anything more fundamental than ensuring your dog eats? It seems like a simple concept. If a pet owner can't even meet a dog's basic, fundamental, and life-ensuring needs then what else were they remiss on doing as well, you know? When I see underweight pets I shudder to think what other horrors they might have suffered.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> I am so glad to see her looking better. Dorothy also came to us very underweight so I understand your plight and how sad you feel for the poor little souls. I mean, really, is there anything more fundamental than ensuring your dog eats? It seems like a simple concept. If a pet owner can't even meet a dog's basic, fundamental, and life-ensuring needs then what else were they remiss on doing as well, you know? When I see underweight pets I shudder to think what other horrors they might have suffered.


This is so true. There really isn't an excuse. Even if you had to feed cheap, dollar store food, at least feed them. And for goodness sake, rehome them if you can't afford to feed them. I just can't stand it.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Piper looks better every time you share pictures. So glad you found something she likes and sounds like you enjoy making it for her too.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

The toy is the XXS or mini Beaver from Kong. We also have the Ducks, but the beaver is by far the fave. It can be hard to find the really tiny (the whole beaver is only about 3 inches, including tail) ones, but Petco has them the most often. Sometimes Petsmart.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

My puppy's first toy was a little green rhino that came with a Beneful Food & Treat combo...that I bought for someone else's dog for when they came over because it was what they ate. That dog wasn't particularly interested in the toy, so I kept it...and it was well played with by my lil one. It has retired and so has her second sorta stuffed squeaky toy that she has also picked apart and was constantly trying to destroy. Her third one is one of those stuff-less skinneeez toys...she absolutely loves it even though its basically her size or a tad bigger...that should last for a long time.


----------

